

FaceBook is Down? - kernelcurry
http://www.facebook.com/

======
xxdesmus
Zero issues here from San Francisco. These types of threads on HN would be far
more useful with specific location and diagnostic information included.

Traceroute to facebook.com
[http://pastebin.com/Zc5XP06T](http://pastebin.com/Zc5XP06T)

~~~
kbambz
We're experiencing issues in Mountain View. Able to ping facebook.com just
fine, but the site isn't loading from the browser ~80% of the time (for at
least the last 15 minutes or so).

------
kbambz
Yep. Other HN thread on it:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7140969](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7140969)

